# Best Dodge Truck Ever!!!!!!



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Personally I'm in a crossroads in a newer truck purchase. I dont know what is the best Dodge diesel truck built for the buck. I know the Autos have issues and the early 89's with the dowl pins ect. What is your pick???Prices are for the trucks only, plows and salters are optional.


with under $5000.00 to spend
under $15000.00 to spend
sky's the limit

Cat (1)
I picked three catagories which your truck would fit under. For me I'm thinking old school 1993 W350, diesel, club cab, auto, 4x4, dually, 8' flatdeck with a 3" lift. With a prisine rust free body. White of course for us commercial guys. Also a Snoway v blade, matching 8' stainless (1.75yd salter), 16" Alum. rims and 33"BFG's all terrains.

DAFF


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

91.5 to 93s are good if you want a first gen. 91.5 is when they started intercooling them, and the autos got an over drive.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh man, hands down. The 97 with the 215 P7100 mechanical pump. Your'e on your own with the tranny and the front end.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

the 93 you mentioned are tough trucks. I've been trying to get a late 80's to early 90's 1 ton 4x4 and they are always gone. A buddy of mine had a 92' gasser and loved it. what are they asking for it? i would put the stock 6'' wheels back on it for better traction though.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

hell the older dodges are pulling 10k or more retail.. its hard to find a clean one cheap anymore..

just ball up by one thats 2 years old then throw 15k at it to make it what ya want.. lol


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

mine would be a 1993 dodge w-250 reg cab long bed, 5 speed stick with low miles, and a few engine modswesport


----------



## packey (Oct 15, 2007)

best truck Hmm. Mine an 84 crew with a 96 cummins I have about 6 grand in it so far and I need to have the paint done


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

under 5K 
I know where there is 89 CTD with 727 205 and 3.54 gears for $4,500 but you'll need a bed for it 

As far as transmissions go 727 in the 88-90 CTD can be built to last and the 03 and newer 48rhe are solid, i stay as far away from the 46rh/re A518 as i can they have had issues from day one...


I remember trying to unload brand new 91 with A518 it would not back off the truck, and it was brand new, 13miles on it.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

What are the 98's like?? Looking at a 98 2500excab short box with a rebuilt (auto)trans 4x4. Isn't this the year for the 12valve to 24 valve?? Which is better??


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes 98 is when the engine switched. I think some of the early 24 Valve motors had the 53 block casting which was a troublesome engine with cracking blocks.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

98=12V

98.5=24V

12V's are all mechanical

24V's are Elec controled

bank on buying a built tranny for it, a good intake and exhaust put a plate in the P7100 and some 75HP injectors and your all there on a 12V


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Well... I would stay away from the 80's -93' Dodges because of the roof design rotting out but they are very strong trucks. I would also stay away from 98.5 and up Diesels because of the electronic injection..many problems and IP failures..Also the 53 Block cracking. That leaves the tried and trusted 12V mechanical injection in the 94' to early early 98 years. The dowel pin problem is in most 12V engines before the 24V came out. So, you would have to fix that anyway to be safe. Auto trannies are a crap shoot...you could get a good one that lasts forever or a bad one. However... IMO... A 94'- 97' Diesel with the dowel pin fix.. and a couple tranny upgrades and you pretty much have an indestructable truck. That if you choose can make reliable power beyond belief !!


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

Wicked500R;485002 said:


> Well... I would stay away from the 80's -93' Dodges because of the roof design rotting out but they are very strong trucks. I would also stay away from 98.5 and up Diesels because of the electronic injection..many problems and IP failures..Also the 53 Block cracking. That leaves the tried and trusted 12V mechanical injection in the 94' to early early 98 years. The dowel pin problem is in most 12V engines before the 24V came out. So, you would have to fix that anyway to be safe. Auto trannies are a crap shoot...you could get a good one that lasts forever or a bad one. However... IMO... A 94'- 97' Diesel with the dowel pin fix.. and a couple tranny upgrades and you pretty much have an indestructable truck. That if you choose can make reliable power beyond belief !!


I'm looking at a 95 2500, reg cab, long box. CTD, 5 speed, what is the dowel pin deal?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

not sure if you've seen: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodg...yZ119143QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the dowel pin problem is known as killer dowel pin(kdp). what happens is there has been a few problems with a dowel pin inside the timing cover that over time and vibration it loosens up and falls out, causing major problems. these problems are rare so its not common but they make a kit to prevent it for pretty cheap, and youll be able to sleep at night


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Dodge POWER WAGON!!....the old one...not the new one


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

sno commander;486304 said:


> the dowel pin problem is known as killer dowel pin(kdp). what happens is there has been a few problems with a dowel pin inside the timing cover that over time and vibration it loosens up and falls out, causing major problems. these problems are rare so its not common but they make a kit to prevent it for pretty cheap, and youll be able to sleep at night


about like the ford cps problem, wondering if you'll make the trip or not


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice 1977 Dodge : Power Wagon
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1977...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

topdj;486431 said:


> very nice 1977 Dodge : Power Wagon
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1977...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


That powerwagon is SICK!!! Too nice to plow with... Needs a 440 big block conversion though, but I likee


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

As far as 2nd gen 12 valves are concnered, 1997-1998 are the best years in either auto or manual. 1997 was the first hear for hydroboost brakes vs. vacuum assist. The hydroboost are much nicer.

In 12 valve manual trannies the 96-98 had the strong 215 pump with is the best pump that was available on the 12v engines.

Personally I prefer the 24 valve engines for daily drivers. Sure they have a bad rep for injection pump issues but the 12 valves are not exactly problem free and they are certainly not as user friendly as the 24 valves especially when the HP gets up there.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is my w350 almost done!! Only if it had the CUMMINS!!


----------



## lawn&snowguy (Dec 20, 2007)

My '97 one ton has the 12v w/auto and 4:10 axle.It has 120,000, engine great trans still original, has always plowed and towed. I also have a '01 one ton with 24v & 5 speed with 3:55 axle with 91,000. No problems with either of my trucks.


----------

